# Knitted Lace Scarf--Twisted Leaves Lace Scarf



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Knit this soft lace scarf in a pretty green which features leaves that twist from side to side! This pattern uses worsted weight yarn and knits up quickly! The scarf features a lovely border at both ends, a fascinating, yet easy, winding leaf pattern that works from side to side, and with a simple, mock cable entwined between the leaves to set it off. Because of the nature of the pattern, the edges will curve back in forth in an attractive wave. The pattern is worked from the bottom up, and then placed on hold near the end to add on the top edging which is then grafted on with the kitchener stitch. There are written as well as charted instructions for ease in knitting.

FINISHED MEASUREMENTS: About 52 long x 6 ½ wideunblocked
YARN: About 280 yards of worsted weight yarn. Sample was made with 1 ball/skein of Red Heart Shimmer; colorLime; acrylic 3.5oz/100grams. You will need 2 balls/skein if a longer scarf is desired.
NEEDLES AND NOTIONS: Size U.S.8 straight needles and 1 spare for holding work. Tapestry/yarn needle for grafting and weaving in ends.
You can find this pattern in my Ravelry, Craftsy or Etsy stores for $3.99!
Here are links to find it!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/155391265/twisted-leaves-lace-scarf

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twisted-leaves-lace-scarf


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

:thumbup: Pretty color, too!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What a pretty pattern...


----------



## Alaina Jo (Jun 22, 2011)

Just wanted people to know that Melody's patterns are very well written and she is so very helpful with any questions you may have. I guarantee that you will be extremely happy with her patterns.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Alaina Jo said:


> Just wanted people to know that Melody's patterns are very well written and she is so very helpful with any questions you may have. I guarantee that you will be extremely happy with her patterns.


Wow! That is a wonderful thing for you to say!! That really made my day! Thank you so much!


----------



## cleibige (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi,

I tried to buy your pattern on Ravelry, and I paid for it with PayPal, but I didn't received a download link or get the pattern in my Ravelry library. Could you please help?

Thanks.

Carol


----------



## cleibige (Nov 5, 2011)

Got it, thanks. It's a great pattern.

Carol


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

That is so pretty!


----------

